# K-9 leads deputies to drugs hidden in woman's bra



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if our Sheriff uses a GSD or Malinois, but thanks to the K9 unit, at least our deputy won't be accused of sexual harassment.

K-9 leads deputies to drugs hidden in woman's bra in Watsonville, deputies say - Santa Cruz Sentinel


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL! At least it was up top.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How many "cups" of drugs in total "bust" ?.......(laughing, could not resist)...


----------

